# home made drop checker



## biffster (11 Jan 2012)

any one got any ideas for a home made dropchecker


----------



## Dogtemple (11 Jan 2012)

theres a simple one which looks cool, probably saw it on here so search in case to find out more, where its just a tube bent in half.  it sits over the edge of the tank, the open end goes in the water and the other side has the ph reading sat outside the tank.   i like the concept, it couldnt be more simple!


----------



## biffster (12 Jan 2012)

thanks for the tip i will have a look for it


----------



## biffster (15 Jan 2012)

still cant find it


----------



## GHNelson (15 Jan 2012)

Look here :arrow:  :arrow: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/9 ... -tank.html
Scroll down the page.
hoggie


----------



## biffster (15 Jan 2012)

cheers for that hoggie impressive that is 
cracking idea


----------

